# Do You Level Before Or After..



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

I was just wondering what others do. Do you level your trailer side to side before or after you put your slide(s) out?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Before...

Not sure how you would do this with the slides out, as you are not suppos to travel (move) with them extended.

Having said that, with our new 301BQ and the two huge slide-outs, we have learned to tip the Outback towards the curb side (side with doors) a bit, so that when the slide-out go out, the trailer is then level. Play with that a bit and I think you will like the outcome.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

x2 on what Jim said. Get it leveled, but if you have one of the real big slides, it will acutally tip a little toward that side once you slide it out.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

before...the Outback Gods told me to.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

One more piece of info for you. The 4 stabilizers are only meant to stabilize the trailer, not actually lift the trailer for leveling. I know the Outback is new to you, so I thought perhaps you might be using the stabilizers for lifting based on this topic.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have opened the slide before I unhook and finish leveling once in a while usually when its raining on arrival and I wait to see if the rain will subside. Just remember if the slide is pushing uphill to much off level, the motor is working extra hard and that would be the biggest reason not to do it often. My wife likes it out as soon as possible for her set up reasons. My sewer connetion is also under the slide so my routine most times is get level side to side with wood under the axles. Hook up electric and sewer so she can open, then I will disconnect and finish leveling and finish water, cable, jacks, etc.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> One more piece of info for you. The 4 stabilizers are only meant to stabilize the trailer, not actually lift the trailer for leveling. I know the Outback is new to you, so I thought perhaps you might be using the stabilizers for lifting based on this topic.


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. I have watched with amazement, as people try to level with their stabilizers, going up, up, up, until they run out of travel as they chase the "unlevel" from one corner to the next. I carry a bunch of 1" X 6" boards (deck boards) and 2 X 6 boards for leveling. I have two small levels stuck onto the right front corner of the Outback (side and front). When I pull into a site, I check the level for side-to-side, then pull up on the right amount of boards to get the side-to-side level (this may take a couple of tries). Then I disconnect from the truck and use the tongue jack to get level front-to-rear.

Then, I crank the stabilizer jacks down to touch (I put a 1' long 2X6 under each jack foot) and then tweak it until I see the trailer rise just the slightest little bit - no more. (Don't tweak the jacks more than I described, because it stresses the frame and can make it difficult to open/close doors and can stress the walls around windows, etc. They are meant only to stabilize, not level.) Then I install the BAL Locking Chocks and we're good to go. The BAL chocks help eliminate the front-to-rear rocking that some folks find an annoyance. Mine work great!

Hope these tips help you get a bit more worry free enjoyment out of your new trailer!

Mike


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you guys.

We have only taken the trailer out twice, the first time we got it level side to side with blocks, unhooked truck then we leveled front to back, stabilized, all is well until we put out the 2 slides which are of course on the same side and our level side to side was off... we were only staying 1 might so we left it.

Second time out we tried putting the slides out about 2 feet, pulled forward 2 feet, then backed up 2 feet onto the blocks leveling side to side, front to back, stabilized, put the slides out and we were fine.

We are going out this weekend and I think we will try Oregon Campers method and keep the door side low to compensate for the slides making the trailer lean to that side.

3rd times a charm right! hehe

Thanks for all the good info everyone!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

*Raynardo's Eleven Point Set-up Method*

park
level side-to-side
chock wheels
plug in electrical power, if available
unhook tow vehicle, if staying a while
level front-to-rear, if unhooked
slide out
attach water hose, if available
unfurl awning, if desired
set-up outdoor table(s) and chairs
enjoy a well-deserved libation


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

raynardo said:


> *Raynardo's Ten Point Set-up Method*
> 
> park
> chock wheels
> ...


When do you level side-to-side? I assume your #5 "level, if unhooked" is leveling front-to-rear. I do the same as Oregon Camper and Nathan...when I level side-to-side I go a little low on the curb side figuring the slide will tip the trailer a little when extended. Usually comes out pretty close.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

ELSEWHERE said:


> When do you level side-to-side? I assume your #5 "level, if unhooked" is leveling front-to-rear. I do the same as Oregon Camper and Nathan...when I level side-to-side I go a little low on the curb side figuring the slide will tip the trailer a little when extended. Usually comes out pretty close.


My Ten Points have become Eleven Points - see the referenced post.


----------

